

Ask HN: Do you want your website reviewed? - thomaaas

Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m a Web Product Designer, and I&#x27;m looking for something fun to do. So why not review peoples&#x27; websites? I have a few years of experience in building websites (SaaS, community, blog, etc.)<p>I can give design&#x2F;UI&#x2F;UX&#x2F;features&#x2F;pricing&#x2F;SEO feedback for free. In exchange I might make the review public on my blog.<p>Interested? Simply fill in this quick google doc form: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;VdQY9V<p>Feel free to share the link to non-HN members.
Thanks!
======
ScottWhigham
Love how little info is here - "Hi, I'm a 19-day old account and I've put up a
form that asks for personal info. Please fill it out and, in return, I'll
consider giving you $500 worth of free consulting! And I might feature you on
my blog - but I'm not telling you the address of it, nor am I providing any
other examples of reviews I've done for others. It's cool though - just ignore
all of that and give me your email + domain!"

------
thomaaas
Clickable: [http://goo.gl/VdQY9V](http://goo.gl/VdQY9V)

------
_smaugh
Just added my website. Thank you!

------
covgjai
Just added our website

------
iancarroll
Done :)

